# Nine year old Finger Shooter - which compound Bow?? 20-30#, 21"



## PaloAltoJeff (Jul 17, 2014)

My son is 11, and wants to do compound. I do Olympic recurve, so was in the dark. I spoke to one of the guys at the local range who really knows compound, and he likes the Genesis for younger shooters because it can grow with them, and the price is a steal. If you have NASP locally, it's also good for that. He likes the Genesis Pro because you can use other rests with it. I think you need the "regular" Genesis for NASP, or at least the regular rest.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll second the motion for a Genesis bow. A 9-year old is still growing rapidly. 

A lot of the youth bows CAN be adjusted to increase draw length as the archer develops, but that requires noticing WHEN the archer needs the additional draw length, and knowing how to make the adjustment.

Of course increasing poundage is easy, just turning the limb bolt.

The Original Genesis goes up to 20 pounds, the Genesis Pro to (I think) 25 pounds. 

As stated by Palo Alto Jeff, the Original Genesis is used in the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP).

Does your child's school have that program? I know NASP is active in Nevada, I have assisted with their State Championship a couple times. It is held in Las Vegas, on the day before the Vegas Shoot (World Archery Festival). And they also offer schools the option to participate "Virtually" by shooting the tournament at their own or a nearby school and mailing in the scorecards to be tallied with the "Live" event.


----------



## IvLy (Feb 26, 2020)

Hm..... Finger shooting a compound is very niche. I think at the indoor Vegas shoot this year, there was about a dozen freestyle compounds. I would suggest a *long* compound (ATA not draw length) to minimize on the finger pinch. Also you'll need an arrow rest that'll work on recurves as the drop-away rests won't work well for fingers. A bow with low let-off will allow for some of the stability of a recurve. Perhaps someday, if he likes fingershooting compounds, he'll be able to draw an Oneida lever-style bow. Those bows are really made for fingershooting, not that compounds can't. 
+1 on the Genesis though, it'll be hard to find bows with long enough ata at that age.


----------

